# Gravel on a road bike



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

I have been riding quite a bit since buying my SST but most rides start with a 6/10 of a mile ride down my gravel road. Have there been cases where gravel has damaged someone's frame, wheel set or some other expensive part of the bike? Of course I keep it slow but I also don't want to take 15mins before getting to the chip seal road.

The way some rocks ping and shoot out from my tires just has me worried about the carbon frame mostly.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Fajita Dave said:


> Have there been cases where gravel has damaged someone's frame, wheel set or some other expensive part of the bike?


You may get chips in your paint. But then again you'll most definitely get them from riding on the road. You can't avoid stones on the roads. Paint chips won't hurt your carbon bike. We all have them. At least those of us who ride our bikes.

There's a bunch of companies who make protection film. If I were regularly riding on gravel it's something I might consider.
Frame Protection | Chain Reaction Cycles
How To Protect Your Frame From Scratches and Cable Rub | Bike198
Crankskins Clear Bike Protector Kit Review | Singletracks Mountain Bike News


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

I can live with paint chips. It wont stay new forever! Since I'll be riding it multiple times per week the film is a great idea. Otherwise I might have no paint on my downtube before long.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think tlg sums it up. I will offer that my bike is an '08, and in logging some 7k miles annually on less than ideal roads, stone chips are about all the 'damage' my frame has suffered... it's all cosmetic/ aesthetic.

As another member here once stated, it's a tool, not a jewel, but if you want to minimize damage, the protective coating is a good option.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

Fajita Dave said:


> Otherwise I might have no paint on my downtube before long.


I think you're overestimating how much damage you might get. The gravel you see shooting off to the sides are doing so from the weight of the tires pushing DOWN on the gravel causing them to move laterally. There is no tread on a road tire to pick up gravel to move it vertically with much frequency or force. 

I ride my road bike and cross on gravel roads pretty often, miles at a time. The only noticeable paint chip on either is from the time I carelessly loaded the road bike in the back of a packed car and it rubbed on something metal.

None of the mountain bikes I've owned over the past 25 years had noticeable damage to the downtubes either.

I wouldn't worry about this one bit. Nor would I spend the money for any type of protective tape.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

dir-t said:


> I think you're overestimating how much damage you might get. The gravel you see shooting off to the sides are doing so from the weight of the tires pushing DOWN on the gravel causing them to move laterally. There is no tread on a road tire to pick up gravel to move it vertically with much frequency or force.
> 
> I ride my road bike and cross on gravel roads pretty often, miles at a time. The only noticeable paint chip on either is from the time I carelessly loaded the road bike in the back of a packed car and it rubbed on something metal.
> 
> ...


I figured I was exaggerating but I thought I heard a few rocks make a thud from hitting my frame. It may have been something else. Like I said in my original post I'm mostly worried about damaging something. I agree paint chips are just cosmetic.

At work right now so I can't check. I'm actually not even sure if my frame has any paint or at least a clear coat. There are a few decals at least that say Fuji and SST. The rest of the frame looks like carbon.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

dir-t said:


> I think you're overestimating how much damage you might get. The gravel you see shooting off to the sides are doing so from the weight of the tires pushing DOWN on the gravel causing them to move laterally. There is no tread on a road tire to pick up gravel to move it vertically with much frequency or force.
> 
> I ride my road bike and cross on gravel roads pretty often, miles at a time. The only noticeable paint chip on either is from the time I carelessly loaded the road bike in the back of a packed car and it rubbed on something metal.
> 
> ...


this may be true, but i decided that my gravel bike would be ti unlike my road bike which is carbon.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

PJ352 said:


> I think tlg sums it up. I will offer that my bike is an '08, and in logging some 7k miles annually on less than ideal roads, stone chips are about all the 'damage' my frame has suffered... it's all cosmetic/ aesthetic.
> 
> As another member here once stated, it's a tool, not a jewel, but if you want to minimize damage, the protective coating is a good option.



Thanks everyone for the peace of mind! Part of my concern is this being my first carbon frame. I know how strong carbon can be but it just seems so thin. I can deal with cosmetic issues. I do intend on riding it in less than ideal winter conditions which will probably cause cosmetic issues of their own. If winter ever gets here; looking forward to 65 degrees and sunny this weekend.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is it gravel or limestone? i get limestone spraying up from the front tire and pinging the downtube. every now and again i get a little chip, but whatever. it looks like i actually ride my bike, so im cool with it.

not a carbon bike, so take that as you will.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Mountain bikes, CX bikes and even "Gravel Bikes" are often carbon now-a-days. As is just about every fork on just about every bike. So what do you think?


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Mountain bikes, CX bikes and even "Gravel Bikes" are often carbon now-a-days. As is just about every fork on just about every bike. So what do you think?


The carbon construction on mtb frames is stronger for durability reasons. I would assume it is on CX and gravel bikes too but don't know for sure. Since this is a dedicated road bike (which is a new world for me) I wasn't sure how much thought went into the frame design for rock impacts.

weltyed, its just gravel. No limestone that I know of. Rocks only seem to get pulled straight up into my frame when the road is wet and a little soft. Not a single chip yet; its just very uncomfortable.


----------

